# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Άλλη] Πλυντήριο πιάτων zanussi zdt111

## akis63

Πλυντήριο πιάτων zanussi zdt111 εντοιχισμένο έπαψε να λειτουργεί μετά από λίγα λεπτά λειτουργίας σε πρόγραμμα πλύσης και ακούγεται θόρυβος σαν γουργουρητό.
Το μυαλό μου πάει στην αντλία παροχής ή αποχέτευσης.
Είναι όμως έτσι;
Υπάρχει κάποιος πρακτικός τρόπος να το διαπιστώσω;
Ακούστηκε και ηχητικό σήμα που σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες πρέπει να ελεχθεί είτε ο σωλήνας παροχής ή αποχέτευσης είτε να κληθεί το sevice.
Η πλακέτα του δείχνει να λειτουργεί σωστά γιατί δέχεται εντολές εκτέλεσης ή αλλαγής προγράμματος και τις ακυρώνει κανονικά.
Έλεγξα επίσης το φίλτρο για τυχόν εμπόδια καθώς και την παροχή του νερού και είναι ΟΚ.
Είμαι διατεθιμένος να το βγάλω έξω (άλλωστε εγώ το τοποθέτησα πριν 3 χρόνια) αλλά ρωτώ τι θα πρέπει να ελέγξω όταν εντοπίσω την ακριβή πηγή του θορύβου.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## konman

Λογικα το προβλημα ειναι διαρροη νερου.
Το νερο δεν φαίνεται στο πατωμα αλλα πρεπει 
να βγαλεις το πλαινο καπακι του πλυντηριου
και θα δεις την βασει.

----------


## akis63

Ευχαριστώ για την σχεδόν άμεση απάντηση.
Αύριο θα επέμβω να δω τι ευρήματα θα βρω και θα αναφέρω.

----------


## akis63

καλημέρα.
τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής.
άνοιξα τη συσκευή και ο θόρυβος προέρχεται από την αντλία αποχέτευσης η οποία τραντάζεται και ταυτόχρονα "γουργουρίζει" ενώ όπως έγραψα τα νερά παραμένουν στο πλυντήριο και το πρόγραμμα δεν προχωράει. Όταν αποσυνέδεσα τη μια παροχή της τότε φυσικά δεν ακούγεται κανένας ήχος.

Διάβασα κι εδώ παρόμοιο πρόβλημα για την ίδια αντλία.
http://www.fixya.com/support/t427204...water_stays_in

Καμιά διαφορετική εκτίμηση υπάρχει ή είναι σίγουρα βλάβη της αντλίας και απαιτείται αντικατάσταση;
Υπάρχει stock της αντλίας στο εμπόριο ή μόνο στα εξουσιοδοτημένα services της AEG-Zanussi;

Να αποτολμήσω την αντικατάστασή της μόνος μου δεδομένης της σχετικά εύκολης πρόσβασης ή να καλέσω τεχνικό;

Παραθέτω φωτογραφίες της αντλίας
.1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## konman

Ανοιξε την μπορει να εχει κανενα αντικειμενο μεσα.
Υπαρχει στο εμποριο.

----------


## akis63

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την ταχύτατη απάντηση. Το σκέφθηκα κι εγώ αυτό μήπως σφήνωσε η φτερωτή της ( :Wink:  από κάποιο εμπόδιο αν και έλεγξα τα φίλτρα του κάδου και είναι όλα πεντακάθαρα στη θέση τους. Για να την ανοίξω πρέπει να αφαιρέσω τα κολάρα εισαγωγής και εξαγωγής; Να αδειάσω πρώτα όσο από το νερό υπάρχει στον κάδο; Θα κατέβουν σε κάθε περίπτωση πολλά νερά;
Ποια είναι κατά προσέγγιση η τιμή της; Προτεινόμενο ίσως κατάστημα; Έψαξα online σε γνωστό κατάστημα στην Αχαρνών κοντά στον Αγ. Ελευθέριο που αογράζω ανταλλακτικά και δεν έχει. Θα τηλεφωνήσω για επιβεβαίωση. Ομοίως άλλο κατάστημα στον Πειραιά. θα τηλεφώνησω κι εκεί.

----------


## akis63

Αφού αφαίρεσα προσεκτικά τα νερά από τον κάδο έβγαλα έξω την αντλία και πράγματι η φτερωτή της δεν γυρίζει αλλά κτυπάει σαν να έχει σπάσει ο άξονας ή να έχει ξεκολήσει ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων. Δε νομίζω ότι επισκευάζεται. Αύριο πάω για ανταλλακτικό.
Υπάρχει άραγε περίπτωση επειδή ήχησε 3 φορές ένας προειδοποιητικός ήχος να επηρεάστηκε η πλακέτα;
Ο επιλογέας προγραμμάτων λειτουργεί πάντως κανονικά και ακυρώνονται επίσης κανονικά τα επιλεγόμενα προγράμματα και το ανοιγόκλειμα της πόρτας ενεργοποιεί/απενεργοποιεί κανονικά το πλυντήριο. Απλά κατά την εκκίνηση θέτει σε λειτουργία την αντλία αποχέτευσης (που είναι χαλασμένη) και δεν άφησα το πρόγραμμα να συνεχίσει. Νομίζω ότι η πλακέτα δεν πρέπει να υπέστη κάποιο πρόβλημα επειδή δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε η άντληση κατά την εκτέλεση του προγράμματος και απλά λόγω της καθυστέρησης άντλησης ήχησε το σήμα ως προειδοποίηση προβλήματος.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έτσι λειτουργεί τέτοιου τύπου αντλία ... στο γύρισμα της θυμίζει σαν να κλωτσάει θαρρείς έχει μαγνήτες μέσα (που έχει).
Κάνε μια ωμομέτρηση στο πηνίο να δεις πόσα ωμ είναι για να δούμε αν ανταποκρίνεται στα 30W που αναγράφει

Το καπάκι της αντλίας το άνοιξες? είδες μέσα εκτός τα εναπομείνοντα νερά .. τίποτα πετραδάκια άλατα? ή οτιδήποτε άλλο? 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση και να είναι σπασμένη (Αν και είναι άσχετο που κλωτσάει) ή να ξέφτισαν τα κέντρα του.

Μπορείς να την δοκιμάσεις και εκτός πλυντηρίου με ρεύμα απευθείας (όχι για να δεις αν πάλλεται απλός) , αλλά και με πραγματική άντληση από νερό σε κουβά ... όμως δεν στο συνιστώ για λόγους ασφαλείας.

----------


## akis63

Ευχαριστώ αγαπητέ φίλε από την όμορφη Αλεξανδρούπολη για την παρέμβασή σου.
To όργανο έδειξε 172 ω (στη θέση 2000) και νομίζω ότι αυτό αντιστοιχεί σε 28 w περίπου με 220 v. Επομένως δε φαίνεται να έχει πρόβλημα στο πηνίο. Έτσι δεν είναι;
Δυστυχώς όμως έσπασε ο άξονας. Δείτε τις φώτος.
Κάθε άλλη ιδέα πριν την αντικατάσταση δεκτή. Αν και δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάτι
.CIMG1802.JPGCIMG1803.JPG

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν είχα καταλάβει για πιο σημείο του άξονα έλεγες ... αντικατάσταση θέλει.

----------


## akis63

Ναι φυσικά χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση.
Έχω όμως μια δυσκολία να την εντοπίσω ως διαθέσιμη.
Κάποιοι μου είπαν για παραγγελία (μια φορά την εβδομάδα) στη Γερμανία και αναμονή 8-10 εργάσιμες.
Άλλος μέσω αντιπροσωπείας παραγγελία επίσης από το εξωτερικό και αναμονή έως 20 ημέρες.
Ενδεικτική τιμή στα 46 ευρώ.
Δύσκολα τα πράγματα εφόσον δεν βρεθεί σε stock.
Ήδη εντόπισα 2 sites στην Αγγλία που την έχουν σε παρόμοια περίπου τιμή (35-38 λίρες) συν έξοδα αποστολής.
http://www.espares.co.uk/part/dishwa...rain-pump.html
http://www.buyspares.co.uk/zanussi/d...95&refine=pump
Περιμένω απάντησή τους αν μπορούν να εκτελέσουν παραγγελία overseas γιατί θα παραλάβω αεροπορικά (ακόμη και με courier) πολύ συντομότερα με ασφάλεια και μικρή προσαύξηση του κόστους αποστολής.

----------


## konman

Δες αυτην πρεπει να ειναι η ιδια με την δικια σου.
Πατα εδω

30.01.59.26s.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βρε άμα έμενες στα μέρη μου (έχει κάτι μάντρες που μαζεύουν παλιοσίδερα ) πεταμένα πλυντήρια - πεταμένα μηχανάκια - πορτες -παράθυρα .... δυστυχώς μόνο χρυσό δεν πετάνε.
Αυτές τις αντλίες τις βλέπω στίβες πεταμένες ... και μια φορά που ρώτησα κάποιον πόσο δίνει μια τέτοια αντλία που βρήκα κάτω πεταμένη .... μου λέει  ... αν πάρεις μια σακούλα από δαύτες στις δίνω 15 ευρώ !!!

Ή πήγαινε σε έναν τεχνικό που φτιάχνει τέτοια και έχει στοκ με τέτοιες αντλίες ...όλο και κάποια θα ταιριάξει ως προς τον άξονα εκτός από τα καπάκια που θα βάλεις τα ίδια τα δικά του.

----------


## akis63

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφόρηση.
Πράγματι μοιάζει να ταιριάζει και λύνει και την απορία μου αν πωλείτο και μόνο τμήμα της αντλίας (αυτό δηλαδή χωρίς το πηνίο που δεν εει και βλάβη) οπότε και η τιμή είναι πιο προσιτή.
Προσπαθώ να επικοινωνήσω για να μάθω αν υπάρχει stock γιατί ο κατάλογος είναι του 2011 απ' ό,τι βλέπω.
Όσο για το άλλο που λες Πέτρο, δηλαδή για μεταχειρισμένα από τα μέρη σου για μένα αν εύρισκες κάτι σε λειτουργία θα ήταν πανεύκολο να το προμηθευτώ γιατί έχω φίλο στην Αλεξ/πολη που θα μπορούσε να το βρει και να μου το στείλει.
Όμως πόσο εύκολο είναι να βρεθεί και πόσο βέβαιο είναι ότι θα λειτουργεί;
Άρα σωστή σκέψη κατά αρχήν αλλά δύσκολα υλοποιήσιμη μάλλον.
Παρεπιπτόντως χαίρομαι που μου απαντούν από τις δυο πατρίδες μου (Κρήτη και Αλεξ/πολη).
Τυχαίο αλλά ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## akis63

Πατριωτάκι είσαι super.
Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο και απ'ότι μου είπαν θα ταιριάζει.
Θα πάω με το πηνίο και το καπάκι να το δω επιτόπου.

----------


## akis63

Αγόρασα μία (με το πηνίο της επάνω) μόνο με 15 ευρώ (είναι μια άλλη απ'αυτή της πιο πάνω φωτό που κόστιζε 17,22 ευρώ, γιατί εκείνη δε θα μου ταίριαζε γιατί είχε τις ηλεκτρικές παροχές τη μία δίπλα στην άλλη και το ένα φισάκι είναι διπλό και δεν θα χωρούσε να τοποθετηθεί και θα βραχυκύκλωνε) και προσαρμόστηκε τέλεια το τμήμα με τις παροχευτεύσεις και ήδη την τοποθέτησα και το πλυντήριο εκτελεί κανονικά το πρόγραμμα χωρίς προβλήματα διαρροών (προς το παρόν).
Πολλές ευχαριστίες και χαιρετισμούς στη Μεγαλόνησο και στην όμορφη Θράκη.

----------


## akis63

Να ενημερώσω τους συμφορουμίτες ότι από τη μελέτη που έκανα στο site της εταιρίας που υπέδειξε ο Μάνος και από την οποία αγόρασα το πιο πάνω ανταλλακτικό φαίνεται να υπάρχει διαθέσιμη και πλήρης η αντλία για το συγκεκριμένο τύπο πλυντηρίου εδώ: http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...ihj1uk9l343q17 με κόστος 41,00 ευρώ και είναι όμοια (Askol) μ'αυτήν που πωλούν και οι φίλοι μας οι Εγγλέζοι προς 35 ή 38 λίρες.
Χάρις όμως στην υπόδειξη του Μάνου εγώ πήρα μόνο το κάτω (κουμπωτό) τμήμα που περιλαμβάνει το μαγνητικό ρότορα-άξονα και φτερωτή μαζί με το πηνίο (πάλι της Askol-made in Italy) και το εφάρμοσα στο μαύρο τμήμα που έχει την παροχή και την αποχέτευση (είσοδο-έξοδο νερού) αφού άλλωστε το τμήμα αυτό δεν είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα κι έτσι με μικρότερο κόστος (μόνο 15 ευρώ) έκανα τη δουλειά μου. Το κουμπωτό αυτό τμήμα περιλαμβάνεται όπως υπέδειξε κι ο Μάνος στις αντλίες ρούχων της πιο πάνω εταιρίας αλλά ταιριάζει απόλυτα στο τμήμα της παροχής-αποχέτευσης.

----------


## akis63

Tο ελατήριο δεν έσπασε αλλά είναι άτονο και ο πύρος πετάχτηκε έξω από τον μεντεσέ λόγω φθοράς.
CIMG4185.jpgCIMG4188.jpgCIMG4184.jpg
Ανταλλακτικό υπάρχει μόνο κατόπιν παραγγελίας.
Σκέπτομαι να αντικαταστήσω τον πύρο με βίδα και παξιμάδι.
Καμιά άλλη ιδέα;

----------


## diony

Βάλε βίδα με παξιμάδι ασφαλείας ή αν έχει χώρο βάλε δεύτερο κόντρα παξιμάδι

Αν δε χωράει πρέπει να βγάλεις το μηχανισμό έξω και να φτιάξεις ένα δικό σου πύρο όπου θα τον    #κεφαλώσεις#     για να μη φεύγει

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λογικά πρέπει να είναι συνδυασμός βίδας / ράουλο / με πάσο , κάπως σαν την παρακάτω
http://www.marinlife.gr/bida-me-kefali-paxos-34407.html
Κανονικά θα πρέπει να κλείσουν οι τρύπες αν επιδέχεται το μέταλλο με ηλεκτροκόληση . Να ανοιχτούν νέες τρύπες , να ανοιχτούν ΄φρέσκα πάσα με κολαούζο , και το κεφάλι τις παραπάνω βίδας να τροποποιηθεί (σε τόρνο) για ράουλο στην διάμετρο που πρέπει. . Τώρα με απλή βίδα γίνεται αν υπάρχουν περιθώρια στο πίσω μέρος για παξιμάδι ... αλλά οι τρύπες είναι ξεχαρβαλωμένες και θα έχει κάποιο τρίξιμο στο άνοιξε κλείσε .

----------


## akis63

Ευχαριστώ θερμά για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Ήδη έβγαλα έξω το μηχανισμό CIMG4190.jpgκαι αφού έκοψα τον πύρο τοποθέτησα βίδα με παξιμάδι (δεν βρήκα ασφαλείας, ούτε χωράει κόντρα παξιμάδι) αλλά στη θέση που βρίσκεται δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξεβιδώσει η βίδα ή το παξιμάδι κι επιπλέον δεν είδα κατά το άνοιγμα και κλείσιμο να περιστρέφονται έτσι ώστε να μπορούν να ξεβιδώσουν.
Τριξίματα δεν υπάρχουν γιατί καθάρισα και γράσσαρα επαρκώς τους μεντεσέδες αλλά  το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ενώ ο ένας μηχανισμός είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση, ο άλλος του οποίου ο πύρος πετάχτηκε έξω λόγω διεύρυνσης της τρύπας έχει άτονο ελατήριο με αποτέλεσμα η πόρτα να είναι αδύνατο πλέον να κρατήσει την ξύλινη όψη (το πλυντήριο είναι πλήρως εντοιχισμένο) και προς το παρόν λειτουργεί χωρίς την όψη, αλλά και πάλι κατά τον κύκλο πλύσης ανοίγει η πόρτα μόνη της.
Κάποια ιδέα μήπως για κάποια λύση;
Σκέφτηκα να βάλω σύρτη :Lol: 

Βρήκα το συγκεκριμένο ανταλλακτικό εδώ: https://www.partmaster.co.uk/dishwas...7&refine=hinge αλλά μου φαίνεται ασύμφορο αφού μου είπαν ότι με παραγγελία από εδώ θα έρθει από Γερμανία με 45 περίπου ευρώ τελικό κόστος το σετ. Αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ο χρόνος παράδοσης λόγω και των εορτών.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> και αφού έκοψα τον πύρο τοποθέτησα βίδα με παξιμάδι


 Και η βίδα είναι μια λύση , αλλά δεν ταλαντώνεται η βίδα? δεν μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο μια βίδα σε σχέση με έναν σταθερό πίρο . αν έβγαζες φωτογραφία ένα κοντινό σημείο από τον πίρο που λες από την πίσω πλευρά όμως της λαμαρίνας για να καταλάβω πως ήταν , γιατί οι φωτογραφίες παραπάνω δεν με βοηθούν. Η ατονία του ελατήριου ίσως είναι αποτέλεσμα της διεύρυνσης της τρύπας . Είναι πολυσύνθετος μεντεσές (μοχλός με υπομόχλιο κτλ ) και όλα αυτά έχουν κάποιο "στάνταρ μήκος" ,  αν ξεφύγουν λίγο αυτά τα κέντρα ξεφεύγει η συνολική απόδοση του ελατήριου. Πρέπει να γεμιστούν οι τρύπες / να ανοιχτούν νέες με απόλυτη ακρίβεια του πρωτότυπου.

----------


## akis63

> Και η βίδα είναι μια λύση , αλλά δεν ταλαντώνεται η βίδα? δεν μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο μια βίδα σε σχέση με έναν σταθερό πίρο . αν έβγαζες φωτογραφία ένα κοντινό σημείο από τον πίρο που λες από την πίσω πλευρά όμως της λαμαρίνας για να καταλάβω πως ήταν , γιατί οι φωτογραφίες παραπάνω δεν με βοηθούν. Η ατονία του ελατήριου ίσως είναι αποτέλεσμα της διεύρυνσης της τρύπας . Είναι πολυσύνθετος μεντεσές (μοχλός με υπομόχλιο κτλ ) και όλα αυτά έχουν κάποιο "στάνταρ μήκος" ,  αν ξεφύγουν λίγο αυτά τα κέντρα ξεφεύγει η συνολική απόδοση του ελατήριου. Πρέπει να γεμιστούν οι τρύπες / να ανοιχτούν νέες με απόλυτη ακρίβεια του πρωτότυπου.


Η βίδα μπήκε αρκετά σταθερά, αν και πράγματι η τρύπα είναι πλέον μεγαλύτερη και λίγο ωοειδούς σχήματος.
Πράγματι  κατάλαβα ότι έχει σημασία να είναι "σφιχτά" μεταξύ τους τα επιμέρους  εξαρτήματα αλλά εκείνο που βλέπω ότι τα ελατήρια είναι άτονα και επίσης  o ελαττωματικός μηχανισμός δεν επιτρέπει να κλείσει η πόρτα σωστά με αποτέλεσμα ν' ανοίγει.
Βλέπω μονόδρομο την αντικατάστασή τους και αν ήταν άμεσα διαθέσιμο το κιτ θα ήμουν πολύ χαρούμενος.
Με στεναχωρεί η αβεβαιότητα σχετικά με το χρόνο παράδοσης λόγω παραγγελίας από το εξωτερικό.
Παραθέτω  φωτογραφία από τον άλλο μεντεσέ που είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση και όπου  φαίνονται οι πίροι στην αρχική θέση τους, αλλά και τους δύο μηχανισμούς μαζί για  σύγκριση.
CIMG4192.jpg
CIMG4193.jpg
CIMG4194.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πράγματι είναι δυσεύρετοι οι συγκεκριμένοι μεντεσέδες .(στο Ελάντα )



> Παραθέτω φωτογραφία από τον άλλο μεντεσέ που είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση και όπου φαίνονται οι πίροι στην αρχική θέση τους, αλλά και τους δύο μηχανισμούς μαζί για σύγκριση.


Άντε και κατάφερες να σταθεροποιήσεις τα κέντρα στις βίδες εκεί που πρέπει . Όμως μπορεί να έχεις και δίκιο ότι η ατονία των μεντεσέδων ίσως είναι πάνω στο ελατήριο (παλαίωση) . Οπότε μόνο το καινούριο σετ θα σε σώσει

----------


## akis63

> Όμως μπορεί να έχεις και δίκιο ότι η ατονία των μεντεσέδων ίσως είναι πάνω στο ελατήριο (παλαίωση) . Οπότε μόνο το καινούριο σετ θα σε σώσει


Νομίζω πως εκεί πλέον είναι το πρόβλημα γιατί θυμάμαι πως λειτουργούσε η πόρτα όταν αγοράστηκε η συσκευή που χωρίς την όψη ήταν σχεδόν αδύνατο να ανοίξει η πόρτα (τόσο ισχυρή ήταν η τάση των ελατηρίων) ενώ με τοποθετημένη την όψη και παρά το βάρος της τα ελατήρια μπορούσαν να ανεβάσουν με ευκολία την πόρτα και να την κρατούν κλειστή.
Τώρα η πόρτα χωρίς την όψη από τις 90 μοίρες ανεβαίνει χάρη στην τάση των ελατηρίων στις 30 μοίρες περίπου και μετά χρειάζεται χειροκίνητη επέμβαση για να κλείσει ενώ η κακή γεωμετρία του ελαττωματικού μηχανισμού δεν επιτρέπει να παραμένει ευχερώς κλειστή κατά τη διάρκεια της πλύσης.
Συνεπώς μονόδρομος η αντικατάσταση, ενώ μου ακούγεται λογικό το κόστος των ~45 ευρώ για το σετ, όταν στο UK βλέπω τιμή στις 70 GBP δηλαδή σχεδόν 100 ευρώ συν τα μεταφορικά.
Απλά θα χρειαστεί λίγη υπομονή για την παράδοση.
Ευχαριστώ θερμά για την παράθεση των απόψεών σας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πιάσε φιλίες με τον παρακάτω προφέσορα , κέρνα τον μια κάσα μπύρες και αν σε συμπαθήσει βλέπουμε  :W00t: 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcO5cw-vCNA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXBwgg7QvOI

----------


## akis63

Σήμερα το πλυντήριο εκτέλεσε κανονικά και ολοκληρωμένα ένα κύκλο πλύσης, πλην όμως υπήρχε μία οσμή σαν θερμού βακελίτη προερχόμενη μάλλον από την περιοχή των μπουτόν στο πάνω εσωτερικό μέρος της πόρτας, όπως φαίνονται στη φωτογραφία.
P90623-203623(1).jpg
Όταν το πλυντήριο κρύωσε χάθηκε η οσμή αυτή.
Το παρακολουθώ αν θα εμφανίσει κάτι περαιτέρω στον επόμενο κύκλο πλύσης.
Καμιά γνώμη στο μεταξύ;

----------


## akis63

Τελικά από την επισκόπηση υποψιάζομαι ότι η οσμή προέρχεται από κάποιο υλικό που είναι επιστρωμένο εσωτερικά το ανοξείδωτο μέρος της πόρτας και που ζεσταίνεται κατά τη λειτουργία του πλυντηρίου από τον πολύ θερμό έως και 70 βαθμούς κύκλο πλύσης.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άποψη μου είναι να κοιτάξεις πιθανότερα σημεία που μπορεί να εκδηλώσουν μυρωδιά καμένου εξαιτίας ηλεκτρικής αιτίας και όχι βάση θερμοκρασίας θαλάμου , π.χ. συνδέσεις αντίστασης θέρμανσης νερού / περιοχής μοτέρ των 2 αντλιών εξόδου νερού και πλύσης / μπλόκο πόρτας / καλώδια γενικά φίσες κτλ δηλαδή εμφανή σημάδια μαυρίσματος (όχι μόνο στην πόρτα εσωτερικά )

----------


## akis63

> Άποψη μου είναι να κοιτάξεις πιθανότερα σημεία που μπορεί να εκδηλώσουν μυρωδιά καμένου εξαιτίας ηλεκτρικής αιτίας και όχι βάση θερμοκρασίας θαλάμου , π.χ. συνδέσεις αντίστασης θέρμανσης νερού / περιοχής μοτέρ των 2 αντλιών εξόδου νερού και πλύσης / μπλόκο πόρτας / καλώδια γενικά φίσες κτλ δηλαδή εμφανή σημάδια μαυρίσματος (όχι μόνο στην πόρτα εσωτερικά )


Καλησπέρα. Ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου.
Θεωρώ ότι μάλλον έχεις δίκιο γιατί ενώ όλα φαίνονται άψογα στην περιοχή της πλακέτας και η ίδια η πλακέτα δεν παρουσιάζει κάποιο ίχνος κι έχει άριστη ολοκαίνουργια εμφάνιση, ωστόσο ενώ χθες εκτέλεσε κανονικά ένα κύκλο σύντομης πλύσης, σήμερα δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σωστά, έχει έντονη οσμή και ενώ δείχνει να ξεκινάει να παίρνει νερό, ωστόσο σταματά χωρίς να εκτελεί το πρόγραμμα και γι αυτό σκέφτομαι πλέον την περίπτωση κάποια αντλίας ή μοτέρ όπως κι εσύ αναφέρεις.

Το έβγαλα από το ντουλάπι και διαπίστωσα ότι μάλλον το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο μοτέρ πλύσης (που φαίνεται στην 1η φωτό) γιατί ενώ το πλυντήριο ακούγεται να παίρνει κανονικά νερό ωστόσο δεν πλένει, δεν πιέζει καθόλου νερό και τελικά μετά από αρκετή ώρα και αφού ακούγεται είτε διαρκής ήχος είτε ήχος σαν γουργουρητό και υπάρχει και η οσμή του καμένου βακελίτη, ακούγεται η αντλία της αποχέτευσης (που φαίνεται στη 2η φωτό) και τελικά ολοκληρώνει τον κύκλο (χωρίς να έχει πλύνει) με το χαρακτηριστικό σφύριγμα λήξης.

P90703-194236.jpgP90703-194255.jpg

Θεωρείς ότι αξίζει η αντικατάσταση του μοτέρ (κόστος 105 ευρώ περίπου) ή είναι προτιμότερη η αντικατάσταση της συσκευής (πλήρως εντοιχιζόμενη) με κόστος από 300 ευρώ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> και υπάρχει και η οσμή του καμένου βακελίτη,


 Αν έκρινες σωστά για το μοτέρ τότε μυρίζει βερνίκι της περιέλιξης μοτέρ που έχει φτάσει σε ανώτερα θερμοκρασιακά όρια .
Θα έπρεπε να αντιληφθούμε άμεσα ότι πράγματι το μοτέρ πλύσης δεν περιστρέφεται για να προλάβουμε όποιο κακό και να το σταματήσουμε με ελπίδες να δούμε αν δεν περιστρέφεται α) εξαιτίας κάποιου εμποδίου στην προπέλα της  β) εξαιτίας πυκνωτή 3μF βαρελάκι που είναι δίπλα στο μοτέρ και διακρίνεται στην επάνω δεξιά γωνία της 2ης φωτό .
Στην θέση σου θα έβλεπα πρώτα από όλα αν μπορώ να γυρίσω με το χέρι τον άξονα του μοτέρ πλύσης όπως διακρίνεται στην 1η φωτό / για να δω αν σφήνωσε από πιθανά εμπόδια εσωτερικά της προπέλας / αν ναι υπάρχει μια ελπίδα να δουλέψει αν βρεθεί γιατί σφήνωσε η προπέλα π.χ. από σκουπίδια ? από φθαρμένη τσιμούχα και χάνει νερά ? / αν ρολάρει και δεν είναι σφηνωμένος ο άξονας , τότε υποψία για πυκνωτή / έλεγχος αν έχει κατά την λειτουργία διαρροή νερού / οπτικός έλεγχος για την περιέλιξη του μοτέρ αν μαύρισε κτλ 
Εσύ θα κρίνεις από τα αποτελέσματα αν πας για καινούριο ή όχι .

----------


## akis63

> Αν έκρινες σωστά για το μοτέρ τότε μυρίζει βερνίκι της περιέλιξης μοτέρ που έχει φτάσει σε ανώτερα θερμοκρασιακά όρια .
> Θα έπρεπε να αντιληφθούμε άμεσα ότι πράγματι το μοτέρ πλύσης δεν περιστρέφεται για να προλάβουμε όποιο κακό και να το σταματήσουμε με ελπίδες να δούμε αν δεν περιστρέφεται α) εξαιτίας κάποιου εμποδίου στην προπέλα της  β) εξαιτίας πυκνωτή 3μF βαρελάκι που είναι δίπλα στο μοτέρ και διακρίνεται στην επάνω δεξιά γωνία της 2ης φωτό .
> Στην θέση σου θα έβλεπα πρώτα από όλα αν μπορώ να γυρίσω με το χέρι τον άξονα του μοτέρ πλύσης όπως διακρίνεται στην 1η φωτό / για να δω αν σφήνωσε από πιθανά εμπόδια εσωτερικά της προπέλας / αν ναι υπάρχει μια ελπίδα να δουλέψει αν βρεθεί γιατί σφήνωσε η προπέλα π.χ. από σκουπίδια ? από φθαρμένη τσιμούχα και χάνει νερά ? / αν ρολάρει και δεν είναι σφηνωμένος ο άξονας , τότε υποψία για πυκνωτή / έλεγχος αν έχει κατά την λειτουργία διαρροή νερού / οπτικός έλεγχος για την περιέλιξη του μοτέρ αν μαύρισε κτλ 
> Εσύ θα κρίνεις από τα αποτελέσματα αν πας για καινούριο ή όχι .


Ευχαριστώ θερμότατα για την άμεση και πολύ εμπεριστατωμένη απάντησή σου.

Προσπάθησα να γυρίσω τον άξονα όχι με το χέρι αλλά προσεκτικά με πένσα αλλά δε νομίζω ότι μπορούσε να γυρίσει και δεν επέμεινα.

Να σημειώσω ότι στην κάτω πλαστική ποδιά βρήκα νερό με απορρυπαντικό και υγρό υπόλειμμα πλύσης που σκούπισα προσεκτικά μέχρι να στεγνώσουν ώστε με τη λειτουργία να παρατηρούσα αν υπήρχε νέα διαρροή.
Πλην όμως το μοτέρ δεν λειτουργούσε (ενώ τις προηγούμενες ημέρες που παρουσιάστηκε το πρόβλημα φαινόταν να λειτουργεί ίσως με κάποια δυσκολία και γι' αυτό ζεσταινόταν, όχι όμως πάντα, συνήθως στο πρόγραμμα μεγάλης διάρκειας πλύσης και όχι στο σύντομο πρόγραμμα πλύσης) και οπότε δεν μπόρεσα να διαπιστώσω από ποιο σημείο γίνεται η διαρροή. Πάντως η αντλία της αποχέτευσης φαίνεται να μην έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

Θεωρώ ότι πρέπει το πρόβλημα να είναι στο μοτέρ για τους εξής λόγους:
α) η αντλία παροχής φαίνεται να παίρνει νερό.
β) δεν εκτοξεύεται νερό μέσα στον κάδο κι ενώ ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία του χώρου που προφανώς σημαίνει ότι λειτουργεί η σχετική αντίσταση.
γ) το μοτέρ απλά βουίζει χωρίς να περιστρέφεται κατά το χρόνο που του δίνεται η εντολή να λειτουργήσει.
δ) μετά την πάροδο κάποιου (προκαθορισμένου προφανώς από το πρόγραμμα) χρόνου σταματάει η προσπάθεια λειτουργίας του μοτέρ, αρχίζει να λειτουργεί η αντλία αποχέτευσης πάλλοντας τον σωλήνα της αποχέτευσης αντλώντας ίσως κάποιο μέρος νερού ή απλά αέρα και τελικά το πρόγραμμα ολοκληρώνεται με το γνωστό συριγμό λήξης.

Βρήκα και ένα μικρό κομμάτι σαν αφρολέξ (υπόλευκου ή κίτρινου μάλλον χρώματος) μέσα στα υγρά.
Μήπως είναι τμήμα κάποιας τσιμούχας;

Υπάρχει άραγε τρόπος να επέμβω στο μοτέρ για να δω αν μπορεί να περιστραφεί;
Να το λύσω εντελώς αφαιρώντας τους σωλήνες εισόδου & εξόδου του νερού;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> α) η αντλία παροχής φαίνεται να παίρνει νερό.


 Η βαλβίδα παροχής νερού.




> β) δεν εκτοξεύεται νερό μέσα στον κάδο κι ενώ ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία του χώρου που προφανώς σημαίνει ότι λειτουργεί η σχετική αντίσταση.


Θα έπρεπε ο κατασκευαστής σε αυτό το μοντέλο να μεριμνήσει για την πιθανότητα αυτή (τυχόν μπλοκάρισμα του μοτέρ πλύσης ) να μην συνεχίσει το πρόγραμμα μέχρι τέλους και να το διακόψει (κάτι που γίνεται σε άλλα μοντέλα με προσθήκη διακόπτη πίεσης ροής ) που το δικό σου δεν έχει .
Γενικά όλοι σχεδόν οι κατασκευαστές έχουν τα καλά τους και τα στραβά τους .



> Βρήκα και ένα μικρό κομμάτι σαν αφρολέξ (υπόλευκου ή κίτρινου μάλλον χρώματος) μέσα στα υγρά.
> Μήπως είναι τμήμα κάποιας τσιμούχας;


Πιθανόν το αφρολέξ του διακόπτη διαρροής νερού (φλοτεροδιακόπτης ) εάν η κατάσταση του δεν είναι καλή να αντικατασταθεί .



> Υπάρχει άραγε τρόπος να επέμβω στο μοτέρ για να δω αν μπορεί να περιστραφεί;
> Να το λύσω εντελώς αφαιρώντας τους σωλήνες εισόδου & εξόδου του νερού;


Yes .... και αν έχεις αμφιβολίες για διαρροή νερού τσιμούχας που θα φανεί οπτικά βλέποντας στην μεριά του άξονα όπου βρίσκεται η τσιμούχα θα πρέπει να επισκευαστεί αν υπάρχει ανταλλακτικό τσιμούχας / και αν η περιέλιξη δείχνει ταλαιπωρημένη να το πας σε τεχνίτη περιελίξεων να σου δώσει την γνώμη του στο αν μπορεί να συνεχίσει να δουλεύει / αν όχι και είναι ήδη καμμένη η περιέλιξη να ρωτήσεις για εκτίμηση κόστους νέας περιέλιξης .
Τα ρίσκα μεγάλα ... αν δεν παρουσιάσει κάτι άλλο επιπλέον βλάβης .
Προς το παρόν "οικονομικό" για σένα είναι να ελευθερώσεις πρώτα το μοτέρ / να δοκιμάσεις πως λειτουργεί από εκεί και ύστερα / και αν κατά πόσο υπάρχει ή όχι διαρροή νερού / αποφασίζεις από εκεί και ύστερα κατά πόσο και με τι σιγουριά σε συμφέρει να το φτιάξεις .

----------


## akis63

Ευχαριστώ θερμότατα.
Θα προσπαθήσω αύριο να ελευθερώσω το μοτέρ ώστε να αρχίσει να περιστρέφεται και να μπορέσω να ελέγξω εφόσον λειτουργήσει για τυχόν διαρροές.

----------


## akis63

> Πιθανόν το αφρολέξ του διακόπτη διαρροής νερού (φλοτεροδιακόπτης ) εάν η κατάσταση του δεν είναι καλή να αντικατασταθεί .
> 
> Yes .... και αν έχεις αμφιβολίες για διαρροή νερού τσιμούχας που θα φανεί οπτικά βλέποντας στην μεριά του άξονα όπου βρίσκεται η τσιμούχα θα πρέπει να επισκευαστεί αν υπάρχει ανταλλακτικό τσιμούχας.


Το φλοτέρ είναι ΟΚ.
Έβγαλα το μοτέρ (1η & 2η φωτογραφία) αλλά λόγω της διαρροής που οφείλεται πιθανότατα από την τσιμούχα από το χώρο της φτερωτής έχει σκουριάσει στο κάτω μέρος εκεί που στάζει το νερό (3η φωτογραφία) και κατά τον έλεγχο στη διάρκεια της πλύσης στάζει ακριβώς στο σημείο της ένωσης που είναι κουμπωτό (και που το κούμπωμα εξυπηρετεί να αποχωριστεί από τη φτερωτή χωρίς να λυθούν οι φλάντζες) και μολονότι η τσιμούχα φαινόταν σε καλή κατάσταση και χωρίς άλατα..
Το ελευθέρωσα και όταν το ξανατοποθέτησα δούλεψε άψογα και εκτέλεσε το πρόγραμμα ταχύτατα πλην όμως παρουσιάζει σταγόνες διαρροής κάτω ακριβώς από το μοτέρ (4η φωτογραφία) και περισσότερα νερά κάπου πιο μπροστά που μαζεύονται στον πλαστικό νεροχύτη της βάσης του πλυντηρίου.

P90704-083131.jpgP90704-083138.jpgP90704-083118.jpgP90704-105935.jpg
Οι φλάντζες φαίνονται όλες σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και δεν υπάρχει κάποια διαρροή ούτε και μετά την επανατοποθέτηση του μοτέρ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Την τσιμούχα άλλαξε την , αν έτρεξαν νερά από εκεί θα το ξανακάνει . Τακτοποιώντας και την όποια διαρροή νερού και να είσαι απόλυτα βέβαιος σε αυτό προτού το κλείσεις .

----------


## akis63

Καλησπέρα. Ευχαριστώ θερμότατα για τις παρατηρήσεις σου.
Ξεκούμπωσα το μοτέρ και αύριο πάω για τσιμούχα σε κατάστημα πλησίον της Λ. Αθηνών που έχει μόνο τσιμούχες και ελπίζω να βρω την ίδια.
Μόνο από εκεί υπάρχει διαρροή και έχει αφήσει και ίχνη πάνω στο μοτέρ P90704-150201.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...m=464&so=2&l=1
Το μπλοκάρισμα του μοτέρ από ποια αιτία έγινε ? (σκουπίδια ? ή σκούριασαν τα ρουλεμάν ) αν ρουλεμάν  αλλάζεις και 1 ρουλεμάν (σε τυραννάει το μοντέλο ίσα ίσα να πεις να πάρεις καινούριο ) 
Κάνε αυτό που κάνω εγώ με το να τα πλένω στο χέρι σε 1/10ο του χρόνου γρηγορότερα σε σχέση με τον χρόνο που  χρειάζεται η συσκευή αυτή , τα δικά μου πιάτα πάντως "τρίζουν από καθαριότητα " και προπαντός δεν τρέχω για τσιμούχες κάθε τόσο .  :Lol:

----------


## akis63

> http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...m=464&so=2&l=1
> Το μπλοκάρισμα του μοτέρ από ποια αιτία έγινε ? (σκουπίδια ? ή σκούριασαν τα ρουλεμάν ) αν ρουλεμάν  αλλάζεις και 1 ρουλεμάν (σε τυραννάει το μοντέλο ίσα ίσα να πεις να πάρεις καινούριο )


Δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο μπλόκαρε πάντως φαινόταν πεντακάθαρο.
Ενδεχομένως να έχει σχέση με τα ρουλεμάν. Πάντως τώρα λειτουργεί εξαιρετικά και αθόρυβα.
Αλλά υπάρχει η διαρροή.
Θα επισκεφθώ ειδικό κατάστημα υλικών στεγανοποίησης μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού με ειδικότητα στις τσιμούχες, απ' όπου έχω ξαναγοράσει στο παρελθόν τσιμούχες και ευελπιστώ να βρω παρόμοια.
Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να δω στα καταστήματα με ανταλλακτικά των πλυντηρίων, όπου φαντάζομαι ότι θα είναι σετ η φτερωτή με τα λοιπά εξαρτήματα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο μπλόκαρε πάντως φαινόταν πεντακάθαρο.
> Ενδεχομένως να έχει σχέση με τα ρουλεμάν. Πάντως τώρα λειτουργεί εξαιρετικά και αθόρυβα.


Στο παρελθόν έχει συμβεί μετά το μπλοκάρισμα και την απελευθέρωση να δουλέψει εις μακρόν χωρίς προβλήματα από κόλλημα στην ίδια την τσιμούχα , βέβαια η περίπτωση σου είναι διαφορετική λόγω τα νερά που πρέπει να σταματήσουν.

----------


## akis63

> Στο παρελθόν έχει συμβεί μετά το μπλοκάρισμα και την απελευθέρωση να δουλέψει εις μακρόν χωρίς προβλήματα από κόλλημα στην ίδια την τσιμούχα , βέβαια η περίπτωση σου είναι διαφορετική λόγω τα νερά που πρέπει να σταματήσουν.


Ευχαριστώ θερμά για τις παρατηρήσεις σου.
Με μεγεθυντικό φακό βλέπω και κάποια ίχνη σε σημεία που δεν δικαιολογείται να υπάρχουν αν η διαρροή είναι μόνο από την τσιμούχα του κουμπώματος και ίσως να υπάρχει και κάποια διαρροή και από τον άξονα.
Προγραμματίζω τελικά διαφορετικά τη σημερινή διαδρομή μου.
Θα πάω στα 2 καταστήματα ανταλλακτικών που συνήθως επισκέπτομαι για αγορά ανταλλακτικών έχοντας μαζί μου το μοτέρ και ενδεχομένως να βρω τη φτερωτή και τα παρελκόμενα οπότε τότε θα τα αντικαταστήσω. Αν δεν βρω κάτι τότε θα επισκεφθώ και το κατάστημα με τις τσιμούχες.
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια πώς λύνεται η φτερωτή, αλλά ας βρω πρώτα το συγκεκριμένο ανταλλακτικό και μετά βλέπουμε.
Πιστεύω πάντως κι εγώ ότι αν η διαρροή σταματήσει θα λειτουργήσει χωρίς πρόβλημα γιατί δουλεύει ωραιότατα και χωρίς θορύβους ή δισταγμούς.
Καλημέρα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η φτερωτή όπως εικονίζεται στο #37 έχει υποδοχή κεφαλής πλαστικής βίδας παξιμάδι / πιθανόν βιδωτή .

----------


## akis63

> Η φτερωτή όπως εικονίζεται στο #37 έχει υποδοχή κεφαλής πλαστικής βίδας παξιμάδι / πιθανόν βιδωτή .


Έμαθα ότι η κεντρική αυτή αντλία εκτόξευσης νερού, με βάση τον κωδικό τύπο του συγκεκριμένου μοντέλου, που αναγράφεται στην πόρτα του πλυντηρίου διατίθεται ολόκληρη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από #38 link που έβαλα ποια τσιμούχα σε είδος είναι πλησιέστερη με του μοντέλου σου / δες και τις αναλυτικότερες φωτογραφίες που συμπεριλαμβάνουν με τις συγκεκριμένες διαστάσεις (όσο αφορά τσιμούχα και προαιρετικά την φτερωτή)

----------


## akis63

> Από #38 link που έβαλα ποια τσιμούχα σε είδος είναι πλησιέστερη με του μοντέλου σου / δες και τις αναλυτικότερες φωτογραφίες που συμπεριλαμβάνουν με τις συγκεκριμένες διαστάσεις (όσο αφορά τσιμούχα και προαιρετικά την φτερωτή)


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν ταιριάζει κάτι. Η αντλία πλύσης έχει στοιχεία: ACC Eb 085d32/2t ΒΕ 111 31 96-50 EE270M και είναι όπως φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες. Η φτερωτή δεν είναι βιδωτή. Μάλλον κουμπωτή και δεν μπορώ να αντιληφθώ πώς θα μπορούσε να ξεκουμπώσει ώστε να μετρηθούν ακριβώς οι διαστάσεις της τσιμούχας του άξονα.
P90706-064155.jpgP90706-064215.jpgP90706-064227.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από την 2η & 3η φωτό σε ενδιαφέρει το μεταλλικό εξάρτημα ανάμεσα στην φτερωτή και στο μοτέρ . 
Για να βρεις αν ταιριάζει θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις με παχύμετρο και ακρίβεια τις διαστάσεις π.χ. 
https://www.ebay.ie/itm/COMENDA-6305...-/141864721950
ή στο link στο #38 που την αναφέρει ως γενικής χρήσης , εάν συμφωνούν οι διαστάσεις με την δική σου τσιμούχα .
Η συγκεκριμένη τσιμούχα δεν είναι σαν τις απλές που γνωρίζουμε οι περισσότεροι / δηλαδή ότι το λάστιχο της τσιμούχας τρίβεται κάθετα με όποιον άξονα / αλλά τρίβεται οριζόντια με την φτερωτή σαν ένα είδος αμπραγιάζ συμπλέκτη αυτοκινήτου .
Έχει δηλαδή 2 δίσκους που τρίβονται και στεγανώνουν μεταξύ τους , σε καμία περίπτωση δεν τρίβεται με τον άξονα . Πιστεύω θα βρεις την κατάλληλη τσιμούχα εφόσον μετρήσεις τις διαστάσεις που σε ενδιαφέρουν.
Πάνε σε μικροκαταστήματα ανταλλακτικών πλυντηρίων μαζί με την αντλία (κάποιοι θα σου προτείνουν να την πάρεις ολόκληρη / άλλοι θα σου δώσουν την κατάλληλη τσιμούχα ).
Ξεκουμπώνει σπρώχνοντας από την μεριά της τσιμούχας που είναι σε επαφή με τον αέρα όπως είναι συναρμολογημένη ( και χωρίς τον άξονα του μοτέρ ) , με κατσαβίδι σπρώχνοντας προσεκτικά και εναλλάξ σε απέναντι πλευρές της κυλινδρικής τσιμούχας .

4:40 και μετά 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebu3AVulP24




> Η φτερωτή δεν είναι βιδωτή. Μάλλον κουμπωτή και δεν μπορώ να αντιληφθώ πώς θα μπορούσε να ξεκουμπώσει


Δεν το γνωρίζω αυτό , θα έπρεπε να δω ένα παρόμοιο πτερύγιο για να καταλάβω με ποια λογική το σύνδεσαν και αν όντως είναι κουμπωτό θα έπρεπε να καταστρέψεις την δικιά σου φτερωτή?

----------


## akis63

[QUOTE=Κυριακίδης;601857
Η συγκεκριμένη τσιμούχα δεν είναι σαν τις απλές που γνωρίζουμε οι περισσότεροι / δηλαδή ότι το λάστιχο της τσιμούχας τρίβεται κάθετα με όποιον άξονα / αλλά τρίβεται οριζόντια με την φτερωτή σαν ένα είδος αμπραγιάζ συμπλέκτη αυτοκινήτου .
Έχει δηλαδή 2 δίσκους που τρίβονται και στεγανώνουν μεταξύ τους , σε καμία περίπτωση δεν τρίβεται με τον άξονα . Πιστεύω θα βρεις την κατάλληλη τσιμούχα εφόσον μετρήσεις τις διαστάσεις που σε ενδιαφέρουν. .[/QUOTE]

Αυτό που γράφεις το έμαθα κι εγώ χθες ότι δηλαδή πρόκειται για (ενδεχομένως) κεραμικής (όπως μου είπαν) κατασκευής τσιμούχα δύο τεμαχίων. Όπως επίσης ότι η πιθανότερη αιτία είναι η διαρροή από εκείνο το σημείο και όχι από την μεγάλη τσιμούχα πάχους 3mm περίπου που βρίσκεται στο κούμπωμα.
Το θέμα είναι να καταφέρω να ξεκουμπώσω τη φτερωτή οπότε έχοντας ελεύθερη την τσιμούχα αυτή του άξονα θα μπορέσω να αναζητήσω παρόμοια.

----------


## akis63

Προσπάθησα να ξεκουμπώσω τη τσιμούχα αλλά έσπασαν ορισμένα τμήματα.
Δε νομίζω ότι ήταν δυνατό το ξεκούμπωμα τελικά. Γι' αυτό διατίθεται ολόκληρη.
Προφανώς η διαρροή ήταν από τον άξονα και γι αυτό υπάρχουν τόσα ίχνη και προφανώς το μοτέρ κόλλησε για το λόγο αυτό.

P90706-084649.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Α την ρουφιάνα την Zanussi . Μιας που το έφερε έτσι η κατάσταση , στην υποδοχή του άξονα με την φτερωτή δεν βλέπεις πάσο / σπείρες?

----------


## akis63

Λεπτομέρειες του άξονα και της φτερωτής φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες.
Υποθέτω ότι ήταν πρεσαριστά.
Δεν βλέπω περιθώρια επισκευής.
Και ναι μεν προφανώς το μοτέρ είχε αρχίσει να ζορίζεται και τελικά σταμάτησε και γι' αυτό υπερθερμαινόταν λόγω της διαρροής και της οξείδωσης αλλά μετά την ελευθέρωσή του άρχισε να λειτουργεί κανονικά, αλλά το θέμα της διαρροής πώς θα μπορούσε άραγε να λυθεί κατ' άλλον τρόπο.
Οπότε ερευνώ την εκδοχή της αντικατάστασης της αντλίας που όμως απ' όσο πληροφορήθηκα δεν είναι ετοιμοπαράδοτη και χρειάζεται 10 περίπου μέρες για την παραλαβή της.
P90706-140113.jpgP90706-140133.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Απίστευτο !!! ο άξονας έμεινε μισός στην διάμετρο από οξείδωση . Στην θέση σου θα έπαιρνα άλλο για τον λόγο ότι δεν θα αποδεχόμουν με τίποτα άξονα μοτέρ που σκουριάζει (σε άλλα μοντέλα όση διαρροή και να έχει , ο άξονας παραμένει τζάμι). Οι επιλογές δικές σου.

----------


## akis63

Εννοείς νέα συσκευή;
Είναι από την αρχή στη σκέψη μου κι αυτή η εκδοχή με μια οικονομική λύση σε πολύ επώνυμη επιλογή έως 310 ευρώ και με διαστάσεις 598Χ55Χ820 (πλήρως εντοιχιζόμενη συσκευή) που είναι οι μόνες που ταιριάζουν ακριβώς στο χώρο μου.
Ασφαλώς είναι προτιμητέο όλα αυτά τα μέρη να είναι ανοξείδωτα και με αντίστοιχη αντοχή στο χρόνο και στις φθορές και τις καταπονήσεις.
Σκεφτόμουν πάντως και την περίπτωση που με μια νέα αντλία με κόστος στα 110 ευρώ περίπου αν για τα επόμενα έστω 2-3 έτη δεν παρουσιαζόταν άλλη βλάβη σημαντικού κόστους θα ήταν ικανοποιητική η σχετική απόσβεση της δαπάνης, δεδομένης και της καθημερινής χρήσης της συσκευής.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εννοείς νέα συσκευή;


Ναι αλλά καλή με διπλό διαφορικό 4Χ4 να τραβάει και στις ανηφόρες / επιτάχυνση 0,5" στα 500 μέτρα π.χ.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJiGhKMW6wM

----------


## akis63

Στις τελευταίες πλύσεις παρατηρείται ότι το πρόγραμμα των 65 βαθμών, ενώ εκτελείται κανονικά με την πλήρη διάρκεια του (σχεδόν 1,5 ώρα) και ολοκληρώνεται, οπότε ακούγονται και οι σχετικές ηχητικές προειδοποιήσεις, ωστόσο ο θάλαμος πλύσης δεν έχει τη συνήθη υψηλή θερμοκρασία και τα σκεύη είναι υγρά και όχι στεγνά. Αντιθέτως στο σύντομο πρόγραμμα της 1/2 ώρας δεν παρουσιάζεται κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Άραγε αν υπάρχει βλάβη που θα μπορούσε να εντοπίζεται; Στην πλακέτα; Στο θερμοστάτη; Ή στην αντίσταση;

----------


## akis63

Η συσκευή παρουσιάζει το εξής πρόβλημα:
 Ενώ η αντλία πλύσης λειτουργεί κανονικά μόλις δοθεί εντολή για τη λειτουργία της αντλίας αποχέτευσης αυτή ξεκινάει κανονικά και λειτουργεί στη συνέχεια ασταμάτητα, (ακόμη και με ανοιχτή την πόρτα), ενώ στο μεταξύ αρχίζει να ακούγεται τριπλός προειδοποιητικός ήχος και αναβοσβήνει τρείς φορές η λυχνία τερματισμού του προγράμματος, ενώ αναβοσβήνει διαρκώς η λυχνία λειτουργίας του προγράμματος παραπέμποντας στην εκδοχή που διαβάζω στο φυλλάδιο λειτουργίας ότι λειτουργεί  η συσκευή κατά του πλημμυρίσματος, πλην όμως ανοίγοντας τη συσκευή το κάτω μέρος είναι εντελώς στεγνό (βλ. φωτογραφίες) και παρά την επέμβαση στο φλοτέρ με απλές κινήσεις (οπότε ακουγόταν και ο ήχος που κλείνει και ανοίγει ο σχετικός διακόπτης) δεν διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα.

 Έχω επίσης μια υποψία ότι η συσκευή δεν γεμίζει με νερό και γι’ αυτό εμφανίστηκε κάποια στιγμή και η περίπτωση μίας αναλαμπής της ενδεικτικής λυχνίας τέλους και ακούστηκε και ένας διακεκομμένος ήχος. Η συσκευή όμως λειτουργεί για λίγο κανονικά, με νερό που βάζω χειροκίνητα στον κάδο, πλένει δηλαδή κανονικά και όταν ξεκινάει να λειτουργεί η αντλία της αποχέτευσης τότε παρουσιάζεται η περίπτωση του τριπλού διακεκομμένου ηχητικού σήματος με τρεις αναλαμπές της ενδεικτικής λυχνίας τερματισμού του προγράμματος.

 Τι είναι πιο πιθανό να συμβαίνει άραγε;
P20814-154845.jpgP20814-160856.jpg
P20814-160911.jpg

----------


## akis63

Παρά το ότι η βάση είναι εντελώς στεγνή, παρά το ότι το φλοτέρ αφαιρέθηκε και ελέγχθηκε (μην τυχόν ήταν ενωμένες οι επαφές), παρά το ότι τέθηκε η συσκευή σε λειτουργία και χωρίς το φλοτέρ, παρά το ότι επανατέθηκε σε λειτουργία με το φλοτέρ μετά τον έλεγχο, επιμένει αρχικά σε μικρή λειτουργία της αντλίας πλύσης και μετά αμέσως σε λειτουργία της αντλίας αποχέτευσης ασταμάτητα με τα πιο πάνω προειδοποιητικά οπτικά και ηχητικά μηνύματα που παραπέμπουν στην εκδοχή ότι λειτουργεί  η συσκευή κατά του πλημμυρίσματος.
Πού αλλού άραγε μπορεί να εντοπίζεται κάποιο πρόβλημα (π.χ. κάποιο όμοιο floter) και δίνει αυτή την προειδοποίηση;

P20814-180516.jpgP20814-182444.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ενώ η αντλία πλύσης λειτουργεί κανονικά μόλις δοθεί εντολή για τη λειτουργία της αντλίας αποχέτευσης αυτή ξεκινάει κανονικά και λειτουργεί στη συνέχεια ασταμάτητα, (ακόμη και με ανοιχτή την πόρτα),


Αναφέρεις σύντομο και εκτός σωστού χρόνου λειτουργίας της αντλίας αποχέτευσης (άρα προηγείται σφάλμα για κάποιον λόγο)
Όταν λειτουργούσε σωστά , είχες την δυνατότητα εν μέσω πλύσης να ανοίξεις την πόρτα ? (δεν συγκρατείται η πόρτα κλειδωμένη κατά την διάρκεια πλύσης ) και ίσως από αυτό να ενεργοποιεί την αντλία αποχέτευσης ? . Αυτό δεν θα στο κάνει μόνο από πλευράς αντιπλημμυρικού φλοτέρ διακόπτη , είναι και άλλοι παράγοντες να ακυρώσει την πλύση , όπως το μη σωστό κλείσιμο της πόρτας (είχες και ένα προηγούμενο ιστορικό με τους μεντεσέδες της πόρτας που αυτό μπορεί να σχετίζεται με το μη κλείσιμο της πόρτας , ο εγκέφαλος το λαμβάνει ο σφάλμα και ενεργοποιεί την αντλία ?)

Αν ήταν από υποτίθεται τον αντιπλημμυρικό διακόπτη στο πάτωμα (ή ενωμένα καλώδια που υποθέτεις ) τότε με την εντολή νέου προγράμματος προς εκτέλεση , αμέσως θα λειτουργούσε και πάλι η αντλίας αποχέτευσης (κάτι που ως περιγράφεις δεν συμβαίνει ) , άρα είναι άλλη αιτία π.χ. η μη σωστή ασφάλιση της πόρτας .

Κάνε μια μελέτη να το "χακάρουμε " με τίποτα εγγυημένους προγραμματιστές (γιατί οι ηλεκτρονικές μέθοδοι αποδείχτηκε ότι μας γυρίζουν στην πράξη σε παλαιολιθικές εποχές )  :Tongue2: 
https://www.kominis.gr/index.php?opt...t=0&Itemid=956 (πέρα από τους μηχανικούς προγραμματιστές για συγκεκριμένες μάρκες ως συμβατούς , υπάρχουν και οι γενικού τύπου μηχανικοί προγραμματιστές / παραδίδονται ταυτόχρονα και τα σχέδια της λειτουργικότητας τους και των προϋποθέσεων τους ως προς τα γύρω εξαρτήματα της συσκευής για να λειτουργήσουν ) . Αν αυτά (οι μηχανικοί προγραμματιστές  ) *μπαίνουν ακόμη και σήμερα στα επαγγελματικά* πλυντήρια πιάτων , νομίζω τα έχουμε πει όλα .

----------


## akis63

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά.
Εύχομαι Υγεία και Χαρά, πάντοτε.

Διαπιστώνω ότι είναι μάλλον μπλοκαρισμένο το aquastop γιατί η συσκευή δεν παίρνει νερό.
P20815-081011.jpg

Το aquastop είναι συνδεδεμένο στο ίδιο κύκλωμα με το φλοτέρ του δαπέδου που έχει επίσης έναν αντιπλημμυρικό διακόπτη.
Κάνω μια υπόθεση ότι ενδεχομένως επειδή η πλακέτα βλέπει κλειστό το aquastop θεωρεί ότι υπάρχει διαρροή νερού και οδηγεί στο σφάλμα-προειδοποίηση 3.
Κι ίσως επίσης επειδή δεν υπάρχει παροχή νερού στη συσκευή έλαβα και κάποια στιγμή και το σφάλμα-προειδοποίηση 1.

Η πόρτα λειτουργεί κανονικά. Ασφαλίζει χωρίς πρόβλημα (δεν τίθεται θέμα μεντεσέδων μετά την αντικατάστασή τους), δεν ανοίγει μόνη κατά της κατά τη λειτουργία της συσκευής, μόνο με δική μας επέμβαση οπότε διακόπτετο η λειτουργία της συσκευής. Με το κλείσιμο της πόρτας συνέχιζε κανονικά την εκτέλεση του προγράμματος.

Παρουσιάζει η συσκευή το πρόβλημα που περιγράφω (κάθε φορά που τίθεται ON) με διαρκή λειτουργία της αντλίας αποχέτευσης (μετά από σύντομη λειτουργία -έως 1 λεπτό- της αντλίας πλύσης) που μάλιστα δεν σταματάει (η αντλία αποχέτευσης) ακόμη και με ανοιχτή την πόρτα, παρά μόνο από το διακόπτη ON/OFF.
Μετά επαναλαμβάνεται η ίδια ρουτίνα, ενώ δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αλλαγής προγράμματος ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη τροποποίηση του προγράμματος.
Παρόμοια δηλαδή συμπτώματα μ' αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ:
https://www.fixya.com/support/t25406...11fa_wont_turn
https://www.ukwhitegoods.co.uk/forum...g-continuously
https://www.justanswer.com/uk-applia...eps-times.html
χωρίς όμως να υπάρχει καμιά διαρροή νερού στο κάτω μέρος της συσκευής ώστε να ενεργοποιηθεί το αντιπλημμυρικό φλοτέρ.

Σημειώνω ότι η ένδειξη που λαμβάνω στο πολύμετρο στην αντίσταση του aquastop είναι 1, αν αυτό έχει κάποια σημασία.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το aquastop είναι συνδεδεμένο στο ίδιο κύκλωμα με το φλοτέρ του δαπέδου


Πως είναι συνδεδεμένο στο ίδιο κύκλωμα , δεν βλέπω να είναι παρά μηχανικό aquastop. (σε αντίθεση με το παρακάτω)
https://www.directmarket.gr/dmarket/...roductid=32737
Επομένως η πλακέτα πιθανά διαβάζει βάση χρόνου ότι δεν έχει εισαχθεί νερό. Άσχετα που το πάτωμα είναι στεγνό.
Χρόνια πολλά επίσης.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σημειώνω ότι η ένδειξη που λαμβάνω στο πολύμετρο στην αντίσταση του aquastop είναι 1, αν αυτό έχει κάποια σημασία.


Θεωρητικά "καμμένη" , αλλά συνήθως αυτές έχουν πάνω από 4 Kohm αντίσταση οπότε δοκιμάζεις το πολύμετρο και σε μεγαλύτερες κλίμακες

----------


## akis63

> Πως είναι συνδεδεμένο στο ίδιο κύκλωμα , δεν  βλέπω να είναι παρά μηχανικό aquastop. (σε αντίθεση με το παρακάτω)
> https://www.directmarket.gr/dmarket/...roductid=32737


Όμοιο είναι και της συσκευής μου.
Είναι δηλαδή συνδεδεμένο στο κύκλωμα.
Στην 1η φωτογραφία φαίνονται τα δύο καλώδια που έρχονται από τη βαλβίδα.
Στη 2η φωτογραφία φαίνεται ότι τα καλώδια μετά τη σύνδεσή τους στη συσκευή συνεχίζουν για το φλοτέρ δαπέδου.

P20815-104442.jpgP20815-104509.jpg




> Θεωρητικά "καμμένη" , αλλά συνήθως αυτές έχουν  πάνω από 4 Kohm αντίσταση οπότε δοκιμάζεις το πολύμετρο και σε  μεγαλύτερες κλίμακες


Δοκίμασα στις 2-3 μικρότερες επλογές του πολύμετρου.

Θα μπορούσε άραγε η αιτία να εντοπίζεται στο aquastop και με την *αντικατάσταση του σωλήνα* να λυθεί το πρόβλημα;
Ψάχνω για σχετικές αναφορές αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι.

----------

Κυριακίδης (15-08-22)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Θα μπορούσε άραγε η αιτία να εντοπίζεται στο aquastop και με την *αντικατάσταση του σωλήνα* να λυθεί το πρόβλημα;
> Ψάχνω για σχετικές αναφορές αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι.


Λογικά έχει μια βαλβίδα εσωτερικά (στο aquastop) και όταν τροφοδοτείται ηλεκτρικά θα πρέπει να εισάγει νερό (και έχεις ελέγξει το πηνίο ότι δεν είναι κομμένο)
Αν δεν εισάγει νερό ενώ τροφοδοτείται ηλεκτρικά , τότε θέλει αντικατάσταση .
Έχει διπλό σωλήνα , έναν εξωτερικό που φαίνεται σε εμάς ορατός , και έναν εσωτερικό σωλήνα μη ορατό . Αν τρυπήσει ο εσωτερικός σωλήνας για οποιοδήποτε λόγο (και ο εσωτερικός σωλήνας είναι ο βασικός για την είσοδο νερού στην συσκευή ) τότε το νερό που διαφεύγει από τον εσωτερικό σωλήνα θα ξεφύγει προς τον εξωτερικό και ανάμεσα , και θα οδηγηθεί το νερό αυτό στο πάτωμα της συσκευής για να διακόψει την τροφοδοσία της βαλβίδας με τον φλοτέρ διακόπτη.

Επειδή μπορεί και να κολλήσει η βαλβίδα (από άλατα και να παραμείνει ανοικτή , είτε τροφοδοτείται ηλεκτρικά η βαλβίδα είτε όχι ) υπάρχει το ύστατο της ενεργοποίησης της αντλίας αποχέτευσης .
Δεν αποκλείεται να έχει σωστό πηνίο βαλβίδας και λειτουργικό , ταυτόχρονα να μην έχει τρυπήσει η εσωτερική σωλήνα του aquastop αλλά να βούλωσε π.χ εντελώς το φίλτρο εισόδου νερού ή μηχανικά η ίδια βαλβίδα (παρόλο που ηλεκτρικά προσπαθεί να την ανοίξει ).

----------


## akis63

Διαρροή δεν υπάρχει γιατί δεν υπάρχει κανένα ίχνος από νερό.
Ούτε είναι πιθανό να τρύπησε ο σωλήνας, αφού δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά ίχνος νερού.
Εκείνο που διαπιστώνω είναι ότι δεν ανοίγει η βαλβίδα να περάσει το νερό.
Κι αυτό είτε γιατί η συσκευή δίνει εντολή αλλά η βαλβίδα κόλλησε κλειστή, είτε γιατί η βαλβίδα είναι κλειστή αλλά δεν λαμβάνει εντολή να ανοίξει.
Η δυσλειτουργία αυτή εκτιμώ ότι δημιουργεί την ψευδή πληροφόρηση στην πλακέτα περί διαρροής με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται (δηλ. προειδοποίηση τύπου 3).
Το φίλτρο πάντως είναι πεντακάθαρο.
P20815-134342(1).jpg
Δηλαδή η συσκευή χρησιμοποιεί ως μόνο τρόπο εντολής εισόδου νερού την συγκεκριμένη βαλβίδα και δεν έχει άλλη βαλβίδα;
Εκτιμώ ότι μάλλον με αυτή την ηλεκτρομαγνητική βαλβίδα ελέγχει την εισόδο του νερού και έχει και το επιπλέον φλοτέρ στο κάτω μέρος της συσκευής για τον έλεγχο διαρροών στο εσωτερικό της συσκευής.
Συνεπώς πιθανολογώ ότι επειδή το σύστημα την βρίσκει κλειστή διαβάζει ως σφάλμα την κατάσταση αυτή και την αποδίδει σε διαρροή.
Αν είναι έτσι η αντικατάσταση του σωλήνα θα λύσει το πρόβλημα.
Δεν έχω όμως βρει κάποια επιβεβαίωση γι' αυτό σε παρόμοια δηλαδή βλάβη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εκτιμώ ότι μάλλον με αυτή την ηλεκτρομαγνητική βαλβίδα ελέγχει την εισόδο του νερού και έχει και το επιπλέον φλοτέρ στο κάτω μέρος της συσκευής για τον έλεγχο διαρροών στο εσωτερικό της συσκευής.
> *Συνεπώς πιθανολογώ ότι επειδή το σύστημα την βρίσκει κλειστή διαβάζει ως σφάλμα την κατάσταση αυτή και την αποδίδει σε διαρροή.*
> Αν είναι έτσι η αντικατάσταση του σωλήνα θα λύσει το πρόβλημα.


Την αποδίδει σε έλλειψη νερού , βλέπε πιεσσοστάτη (που ελέγχει αν πράγματι ο κάδος γέμισε με σωστή ποσότητα νερού ) σε κίτρινο κύκλο
Πιεσσοστάτης.jpg
Σε μηχανικό προγραμματιστή , απλά θα αρνιόταν να προχωρήσει το πρόγραμμα και δεν θα ενεργοποιούσε την αντλία αποχέτευσης ,αλλά ούτε και την αντλία πλύσης ,( τώρα τι συμβαίνει με τα ηλεκτρονικά τύπου "αλτσχάιμερ " και την ενεργοποιούν την αντλία αποχέτευσης ...... πάω πάσο )  :Lol: 
Να μην αναφέρω και τα ηλεκτρονικά τύπου "σχιζοφρένειας " που λειτουργούν και ολοκληρώνουν πρόγραμμα μετά από 3 ώρες και αργότερα σου πετάνε (λόγω αποτυχίας πλύσης ) τα "περίφημα " Fault errros .

Ενώ τα μηχανικά προγράμματα απλά ανταποκρίνονται σωστά και απαντούν με το "αρνούμαι να προχωρήσω το πρόγραμμα , αν πρώτα δεν πάρω το σωστό νερό στον θάλαμο πλύσης ". :Shame on you:

----------


## akis63

Έχω κάποιες νεότερες παρατηρήσεις που όμως δεν ξέρω αν δίνουν κάποια κατεύθυνση ή μπερδεύουν περισσότερο.
Μπόρεσα γεμίζοντας κατά διαστήματα τον κάδο με κουβαδάκι να ολοκληρωθεί το πρόγραμμα που ήταν επιλεγμένο (express).
Στη συνέχεια μπόρεσα να επιλέξω νέο πρόγραμμα (ξέβγαλμα).
Και από θαύμα (!) πήρε νερό 2 φορές.
Έπλυνε για λίγο.
Και μετά αφού αποχέτευσε, προφανώς ζήτησε πάλι να πάρει νερό, δεν μπόρεσε όμως και έδωσε προειδοποίηση 1 (σχετικά με την παροχή νερού).
Στη συνέχεια πάλι με γέμισμα του κάδου ολοκλήρωσε το πρόγραμμα, διακόπτοντας αρκετές φορές με αποχέτευση και αναζήτηση νερού που δεν μπορούσε όμως να πάρει και έδινε προειδοποίηση 1, ενώ κάποιες φορές μετά τη λετουργία της αποχέτευσης έδωσε και προειδοποίηση 3 (anti-flood).
Ολοκλήρωσε το πρόγραμμα και τώρα επαναλαμβάνω το ίδιο πρόγραμμα (ξέβγαλμα) που είναι σύντομο.
Πήρε νερό μόνο μια φορά.
2η δεν μπόρεσε. Έδωσε προειδοποίηση 1.
Γέμισα τον κάδο με το κουβαδάκι.
Πλένει, αποχετεύει ζητάει νερό, δίνει προειδοποίηση 1, γεμίζω, πλένει, αποχετεύει, έδωσε και μια προειδοποίηση 3, γεμίζω, πλένει και ολοκλήρωσε κανονικά.
Συμπέρασμα; Δύσκολο!
Μάλλον δυσλειτουργία βαλβίδας νερού, οφειλόμενη όμως στην ίδια την βαλβίδα ή στην εντολή που λαμβάνει;
Πλακέτα δε νομίζω να είναι γιατί εκτελεί κανονικά το πρόγραμμα με τις διακοπές για τις προειδοποιήσεις όταν κάτι αναζητά και δεν το βρίσκει.
Δεν φαίνεται δηλαδή να κάνει κάτι εκτός προγράμματος ή μη αναμενόμενο.

----------


## klik

Η βαλβιδα εχει 3 καλωδια απο τα οποια το ενα ειναι γειωση και στα αλλα δυο παιρνει τροφοδοσια την οποια μπορεις να μετρησεις με πολυμετρο για να δεις αν η πλακετα δινει εντολή (οποτε χαλασε η ηλεκτροβαλβιδα) ή οχι

----------


## akis63

> Η βαλβιδα εχει 3 καλωδια απο τα οποια το ενα ειναι γειωση και στα αλλα δυο παιρνει τροφοδοσια την οποια μπορεις να μετρησεις με πολυμετρο για να δεις αν η πλακετα δινει εντολή (οποτε χαλασε η ηλεκτροβαλβιδα) ή οχι


Δύο καλώδια έρχονται, ένα καφέ και ένα μπλε, όπως φαίνεται και στη φωτογραφία στο #61 που είναι η τροφοδοσία της, γείωση δεν φαίνεται να έρχεται.
Υποθέτω ότι η μέτρηση πρέπει να γίνει εν λειτουργία τη στιγμή που λογικά η πλακέτα δίνει εντολή να ανοίξει η βαλβίδα;
Και ποια πρέπει να είναι η απάντηση της μέτρησης; Ότι απλά δίνει ρεύμα (τάση);

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πήρε νερό μόνο μια φορά.
> 2η δεν μπόρεσε. Έδωσε προειδοποίηση 1.
> Γέμισα τον κάδο με το κουβαδάκι.


Μην παίρνεις τις μετρητοίς ότι η βαλβίδα είναι μια και μοναδική βλέπε 8:35 πιθανά παραπλήσιο μοντέλο ... έχει και άλλες μπόλικες βαλβίδες ανάλογα τον τρόπο κατασκευαστή (δηλαδή ναι μεν του aquastop να λειτουργεί ) αλλά οι δεύτερες όχι .
Ρίξε και καμιά σόδα να καθαρίσουν όλες οι σωληνώσεις .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hQj-ZZo2uI

----------


## akis63

> Ότι απλά δίνει ρεύμα (τάση);


Πράγματι με την εκκίνηση του προγράμματος δίνεται η εντολή ν' ανοίξει η ηλεκτροβαλβίδα και αμέσως το πολύμετρο έδωσε ένδειξη τάσης.
Στην 1η προσπάθεια αν και δόθηκε τάση ωστόσο η ηλεκτροβαλβίδα δεν άνοιξε.
Προχώρησε το πρόγραμμα με νερό από το κουβαδάκι.
Κατά διαστήματα, έδινε εντολή ν' ανοίξει η ηλεκτροβαλβίδα και υπήρχε ένδειξη τάσης, πλην όμως η ηλεκτροβαλβίδα δεν άνοιγε.
Η συσκευή έδινε και προειδοποιήσεις 1 και 3.
Τελικά ολοκλήρωσε το πρόγραμμα.
Στη 2η προσπάθεια για την επανάληψη του ίδιου προγράμματος όταν δόθηκε εντολή και αμέσως υπήρξε ένδειξη τάσης στο πολύμετρο άνοιξε η ηλεκτροβαλβίδα και η συσκευή πήρε νερό κανονικά.
Διαπίστωσα ότι και κατά τη διάρκεια της πλύσης έπαιρνε λίγο νερό, μάλλον συμπληρωματικά, οπότε και έδινε τάση, ενώ μετά έκλεινε και μηδενιζόταν κι η ένδειξη στο πολύμετρο.
Έπλυνε και ολοκλήρωσε κανονικά, χωρίς κομπιάσματα ή διακοπές ή προειδοποιήσεις.
Όταν δηλαδή η συσκευή πάρει όσο νερό χρειάζεται μόνη της τότε το πρόγραμμα ολοκληρώνεται χωρίς διακοπές και προειδοποιήσεις. Αν παίρνει νερό ο κάδος χειροκίνητα τότε επειδή δεν είναι η σωστή ποσόστητα η συσκευή μπερδεύεται και αρχίζει τις προειδοποιήσεις είτε τύπου 1, είτε τύπου 3.

Σημειώνω επίσης ότι το πολύμετρο, με τη συσκευή εκτός τάσης, στην 1η επιλογή (2000Κ Ω) έδινε ένδειξη έως 1900. Προφανώς το πηνίο είναι ζωντανό.




> Μην παίρνεις τις μετρητοίς ότι η βαλβίδα είναι  μια και μοναδική βλέπε 8:35 πιθανά παραπλήσιο μοντέλο ... έχει και άλλες  μπόλικες βαλβίδες ανάλογα τον τρόπο κατασκευαστή (δηλαδή ναι μεν του  aquastop να λειτουργεί ) αλλά οι δεύτερες όχι .
> Ρίξε και καμιά σόδα να καθαρίσουν όλες οι σωληνώσεις .
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hQj-ZZo2uI


Αναρωτήθηκα κι εγώ σχετικά αλλά τελικά εκτιμώ ότι μάλλον αυτή τη βαλβίδα χρησιμοποιεί για να παίρνει νερό γιατί κοιτάζοντας τα διαθέσιμα ανταλλακτικά για τη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή σε διάφορα sites στο UK δεν είδα ως διαθέσιμο ανταλλακτικό κάποια άλλη ηλεκτρομαγνητική βαλβίδα που να επιτρέπει/αποκλείει την είσοδο του νερού. Λογικά θα έπρεπε να είναι διαθέσιμη ως ανταλλακτικό αν υπήρχει τέτοια βαλβίδα εντός της συσκευής.

*Συμπέρασμα*: να αποτολμήσω την αγορά ενός σωλήνα με όμοια ακριβώς ηλεκτροβαλβίδα ιδίου κατασκευαστή και προδιαγραφών (βρίσκω ένα σωλήνα για άλλη συσκευή, αλλά εφόσον το μήκος μετά την είσοδο στη συσκευή είναι στα 30-31 cm τότε είναι κατάλληλος), στα 25 ευρώ περίπου, γιατί κάποιοι άλλοι σωλήνες που αναφέρεται ότι προορίζονται για τη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή δεν φαίνεται από τις φωτογραφίες τουλάχιστον να έχουν την ίδια ακριβώς ηλεκτροβαλβίδα και είναι και ακριβότεροι.

Τι γνώμη έχετε; Μπορεί να υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να κοιτάξω;

----------


## akis63

Αντικατάσταση με όμοιο σωλήνα, με ηλεκτρομαγνητική βαλβίδα κατασκευής μεγάλου ιταλικού εργοστασίου, με πολυεθνική παρουσία, με κόστος μόλις 21,00 ευρώ.
Αθόρυβη, άμεση, απροβλημάτιστη λειτουργία για τη συσκευή, που εκτελεί κανονικά τα προγράμματα.
Ως εδώ καλά.
Ευχαριστώ για τη γνώμη σας.

----------

diony (21-08-22)

----------

